# Dallas/Ft Worth DNE Meet 4/26/2003



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Greetings Nissan Enthusiasts,

DNE is hosting yet another meet… but this time with a twist.

Here’s the schedule:

*April 26, 2003*

*12:00 PM* – Meet at Tigerbull’s restaurant @ Forest and Abrams right off 635

*12:30 PM SHARP* – Head out to Lake Ray Hubbard – we’ll exit Dalrock, and hang a right, onto the lakeshore. We will start setting up a BBQ, and get things ready; DNE staff will head out to the grocery store to get food to grill . We’ll have balls for you guys, no pun intended….

*5:00 PM* – We’ll finish up our deal at the lake and head back to Tigerbull’s to grab some dinner, and meet up with whoever couldn’t make it to the lake…

Meet Signup List *******We are asking everyone to chip in at least 5 bucks to cover the costs, thanks***** We will also provide maps once we get to Tigerbull’s, on how to make it to the lake, in case we end up getting cut off on the cruise there…

*Meet List*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1] Darrick aka darrick (4th gen Max)
2] Joffe aka SeximaGTR (4th gen Max)
3] Chris aka BlueBOB (4th gen Max) (1 gst)
4] Ryan aka Rytone777 (S14)
5] Joseph aka Joseph77 (4th gen Max)
6] allmotormax (4th gen Max) (2 gsts)
7] nisslow02 (350Z)
8] Josh aka jran76 (350Z)
9] Gabriel aka LatinMax (5th gen Max) (1 gst)
10] Lee aka tekmode (03 Spec-V)
11] Jeff aka MrEous (4th gen Max)
12] GoofyCA18DET (S13)
13] Jayson aka JaysonReliford (Trophy Nissan)
14] Thomas aka sx7r (4th gen Max) (1 gst)
15] Kevin aka 7SPEED (03 Spec-V)
16] Eyad aka 92-PerlMax (3rd gen Max)
17] macabugaoa (91 SE-R)
18] sultan (94 Q45)
19] Marty aka whitey_mb (S14)
20] Tony aka Ryshe (S14 - SR20DET) (1 gst)
21] DRIFTER-J (S14)
22] twistedcustoms (01 Frontier) (1 gst)
23] Joe aka 95serlover (95 SE-R)
24] Josh aka nolanspawn (Ford Probe)
25] Chris (98 Frontier)
26] Bradley (01 Frontier)
27] Nathan aka 2k2madmax (5th gen Max)
28] dswtflip4u (a couple nissans!)
29]
30]
31]
32]
33]
34]
35]


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

im in...anyone new want to join us?


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

heck yeah ill be there


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Hey guys! Just wanted to jump on and say hey.

You guys mind if I join your meet on the 26th? Sounds like fun.

~nissanlow~ from the 350Z-forum told me about it, and I live in Temple.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Being #13 rocks. That's my lucky number. Hey, I was wondering if you guys wanted to take a group photo for my NICO forum?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Zwutumean, feel free to come on out!

Jayson, we will be taking quite a few pics and we'd love to get a good group pic on the NICO forum.

As far as the meet, it's this Saturday and I just want to let people to know that we are taking this meet in parts.

Part 1: The lake
Part 2: Tigerbulls

If you can only make one part, come on out and we'll see you then. If you can make both, that's great too. If you need any help getting to any of the spots, feel free to just ask and we shall provide.

There has also been a new development in the DNE that some of the staff doesn't even know about. We will be announcing the good news at the meet. The only thing I can say is to make sure you can make that Nissan of yours clean as possible.

See everyone out there!

Chris
-DNE Staff


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

*Meet on 4/26*

Well...look like I'm gonna miss the meet. 

Wrecked the Z. Would have been fun though.

Maybe next meet!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Meet on 4/26*



Zwutumean said:


> *Well...look like I'm gonna miss the meet.
> 
> Wrecked the Z. Would have been fun though.
> 
> Maybe next meet! *


OMG! That's terrible man! I hope it wasn't too bad.

Keep us informed.

Chris


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

Good ol' Zwutumean and I were chillen at Sam's and two hours later he wrecked it  Some a$$ pulled out in front of him - I will let Zwutumean tell the rest of the story.......I am too depressed about my own Z :sniff: (check the DNE forum below)

I will still be there though, just all dinged up!

~~nisslow02~~


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

*It's official: Insurance companies ARE the antichrist!*

Hey guys... sorry to hear about your hail damage Nissanlow, hope you have better luck with the insurance company then me.

I am still waiting for an adjuster to get his lazy ass out here to look at my Z. So far, the shop has told me the rear axles and lower control arms will have to be replaced, and that the frame may be bent.

I am hoping it is just the axles, but the frame would be the killing blow.

If the frame is bent, Allstate may not authorize a proper repair, and my Z may be a crooked-driving crap-hole for the rest of its life.

I don't know what to do, except to keep pulling out my f**king hair. I am still really pissed about missing this meet too.

Oh, and Nissanlow....thanks for the invite, man. I am definitely up for grabbing a drink, especially now, after recent events.
Holler at me, brotha!

-Peace...


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: It's official: Insurance companies ARE the antichrist!*



Zwutumean said:


> *Hey guys... sorry to hear about your hail damage Nissanlow, hope you have better luck with the insurance company then me.
> 
> I am still waiting for an adjuster to get his lazy ass out here to look at my Z. So far, the shop has told me the rear axles and lower control arms will have to be replaced, and that the frame may be bent.
> 
> ...


I'll give you a call, may be we can get together this weekend sometime and sip a few suds. Oh and you are welcome to ride with one of us if you are still interested in going. I know it's not the same as driving your own Z  maybe it will get you by until you get yours back. 

On another note, you remember the black 300z on 1st? Well a nice little hottie drives that thing. I am gonna see if she wants to go - may be you can ride her er....with her (honest typo) haha  Anyhow, I'll give you a call - laters,

~~nisslow02~~


----------

